# Google- Woman With 17-Pound Ovarian Cyst Misdiagnosed With Irritable Bowel Syndrome - InjuryBoard.com (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Woman With 17-Pound Ovarian Cyst Misdiagnosed With Irritable Bowel Syndrome**InjuryBoard.com (blog)*Doctors told her that she was bloated from a digestive problem known as *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*), while strangers gave up their bus seats for her *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

